# Redbud



## ptwat (May 1, 2008)

We have a tree here in Atlanta that I have heard it called a Redbud. It has a a purple small flower and is used as an ornamental. I had heard bees like and they are in bloom now. I stopped by one today and there were all kinds of pollinators on it. Is anyone familiar with this tree?


----------



## ShawnR (Sep 29, 2009)

Look up Eastern redbud (Cercis canadensis). Upon doing a google search I found some information that this tree is pollinated by "long tongued" pollinators such as carpenter bees and various butterflies but probably not by honeybees. I am not sure of the validity of this. In any regards I think its a very pretty tree.


----------



## MCI (Mar 11, 2011)

The redbud here was being worked over pretty good by both the carpenter bees and honey bees. So they have to be getting something from it.


----------



## farmgent (May 23, 2009)

Eastern Redbud. Native to the east coast and Georgia. Before the planting of Bradford pears and the Japanese cherry as ornamentals it used to be one of the first bloomers in Georgia and thus one of the first signs of spring. Honey bees have always seemed to like it even though most references say they are pollinated by long tongued species.

Over 50 lived in Georgia most of my life currently live near Athens.
Farmgent


----------



## bdc (Jan 30, 2011)

I will usually have honeybees on my redbuds as soon as they bloom. Coming up soon (middle TN).


----------



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

There is also a variety called Texas Redbud. It seems to be a shade hardier than Eastern Redbud. Very popular with honey bees, but it only blooms for about 2 weeks.

Summer


----------



## Davebcrzy (Mar 12, 2011)

My bees are all over the redbuds here. Along with bumble bees.

Dave


----------

